# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > في حب الله نلتقي > منتدى رمضان شهر الذكر والقرآن >  فضفضــــات رمضــــانية 1

## هدوء عاصف

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم






هلّ علينا شهر الرحمات

يحملُ معهُ الخيرات


وفي ليالي الخير

نلتقي معا .. هنا في هذه المساحة الطيبة

كل ليلة ..

في ليالي رمضان الخير والبركة


ولأن هذه الشهر الفضيل له ثوب واعتبار ولون خاص ..

سننثر أحاسيسنا للشهر الفضيل وأيامه هنا

عسى ان نجتمع على الإيمان والمحبة في .. فضفضات رمضانية خاصة



فـ كـــل عــــام وانتم بخيــــر .. وتقبــــل الله طاعاتكــــم

----------


## هدوء عاصف

[align=center]

اللهم اعنا على الصيام والقيام وقراءة القرآن[/align]

----------


## شذى الياسمين

كم انا سعيده للانني ابدأ شهر الرحمه معكم ونجعله بالخير والطاعه 

آآآآآآآآآآمين ,, اللهم اعنا على طاعتك ..

----------


## هدوء عاصف

> كم انا سعيده للانني ابدأ شهر الرحمه معكم ونجعله بالخير والطاعه 
> 
> آآآآآآآآآآمين ,, اللهم اعنا على طاعتك ..




اللهم أعنا على طاعتك .. اللهم آمين ...

كم أنا سعيد بتواجدك هنــــا شذى .. رمضان كريم .. وليلة مباركة  :Smile:

----------


## تاج النساء

رمضان كريم عليكم وعلينا يا رب  :SnipeR (64):

----------


## هدوء عاصف

[align=center]رمضان كريم اختي وحيدة ..  :Smile: 

اهلا فيك وكل عام وانت بألف ألف خير  :SnipeR (64): [/align]

----------


## هدوء عاصف

[align=center]نــداءٌ من رمَـضان .،




يا غُيومَ الغفلةِ عن القلوبِ تقشّعي .. يا شموسَ التّقوى والإيمانِ اطلُعي

يا صحائفَ أعمالِ الصّائمينَ ارتقِي .. يا قلوبَ الصّائمينَ اخشعِي

يا أقدامَ المتهجّدينَ اسجُدي لربّكِ واركَعي .. يا ذنوبَ التّائبينَ لا ترجِعي

فَما منكُم إلا من دُعِيَ ( يَقومَنا أَجيبُوا دَاعيَ اللهِ ).

فيا هِمَمَ المؤمنينَ أسرعي .. ويا عزائمَ الرّجالِ انهضَي

فطوبى لمن أجابَ ، وويلٌ لمن طُردَ عنِ الباب[/align]

----------


## هدوء عاصف

[align=center]لّهُمَّ ارْزُقنا فيهِ الذِّهْنَ وَالتَّنْبِيهِ ،، وَباعِدْنا فيهِ مِنَ السَّفاهَةِ وَالتَّمْويهِ ،، واجْعَل لنا نَصيباً مِنْ كُلِّ خَيْرٍ تُنْزِلُ فيهِ ،، بِجُودكَ يا اَجْوَدَ اْلأَجْوَدينَ


[/align]

----------


## هدوء عاصف

[align=center][align=center]

اللهم بارك لنا فى هذة الايام العظيمة المباركة واغفر لنا وارحم كل المسلمين


بهنئ كـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ اعضاء الحصن الأردني ـــــــــــــــل
بقدوم الشهر المبارك  :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile: 

 :SnipeR (69):  :SnipeR (69):  :SnipeR (69): [/align][/align]

----------


## هدوء عاصف

[align=center]تبقى على الغروب 12 دقيقة  :Smile: 

تقبل الله منا ومنكم الطاعات ..[/align]

----------


## نبض

[ALIGN=CENTER][TABLE1="width:95%;background-color:black;"][CELL="filter:;"][ALIGN=center]اهلا وسهلا اختي تاج 

تشرفت بمعرفتك [/ALIGN][/CELL][/TABLE1][/ALIGN]

----------


## تاج النساء

نورت هلا وغلا

----------


## نبض

[ALIGN=CENTER][TABLE1="width:95%;background-color:black;"][CELL="filter:;"][ALIGN=center]يارب لا تردني الى ارذل العمر 

يارب احسن خاتمتي [/ALIGN][/CELL][/TABLE1][/ALIGN]

----------


## ملكة الاحساس

اَللّهُمَّ قَرِّبْني فيهِ اِلى مَرضاتِكَ ، وَجَنِّبْني فيهِ مِن سَخَطِكَ وَنَقِماتِكَ ، وَ وَفِّقني فيهِ لِقِرائَةِ اياتِِكَ ، بِرَحمَتِكَ يا أرحَمَ الرّاحمينَ .

----------


## نبض

[ALIGN=CENTER][TABLE1="width:95%;background-color:black;"][CELL="filter:;"][ALIGN=center]اللهم اغثنا اللهم اغثنا [/ALIGN][/CELL][/TABLE1][/ALIGN]

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

اللهم قونا في رمضان على اقامه امرك
واذقنا فيه حلاوه ذكرك
واوزعنا فيه لاداء شكرك بكرمك
واحفضنا فيه بحفظك و وسترك يا ابصر الناضرين

----------


## نبض

[ALIGN=CENTER][TABLE1="width:95%;background-color:black;"][CELL="filter:;"][ALIGN=center]اللهم ارحمنا فانت خير الراحمين [/ALIGN][/CELL][/TABLE1][/ALIGN]

----------


## ملكة الاحساس

أللّهُمَّ اجْعَلْ سَعْيي فيهِ مَشكوراً ، وَ ذَنبي فيهِ مَغفُوراً ، وَعَمَلي فيهِ مَقبُولاً ، وَ عَيْببي فيهِ مَستوراً يا أسمَعَ السّامعينَ .

----------


## هدوء عاصف

[align=center]


 :Bl (7):  :Bl (7):  :Bl (7): 

 :Baeh:  :Baeh:  :Baeh:  :Baeh:  :Baeh: 
 :SnipeR (76):  :SnipeR (76): 

 :Eh S(19):  :Eh S(19):  :Eh S(19): [/align]

----------


## ملكة الاحساس

شو هاد هدوء بدك تشهونا  :Baeh:  :Baeh:

----------


## نبض

[ALIGN=CENTER][TABLE1="width:95%;background-color:red;"][CELL="filter:;"][ALIGN=center]اللهم انك عفوا تحب العفو فاعفو عني 


اللهم تقبل صيامنا وقيامنا يارب العالمين [/ALIGN][/CELL][/TABLE1][/ALIGN]

----------


## هدوء عاصف

[align=center]كيف أحزن وربي معي ,, كيف اخاف وربي بجانبي ,, كيف اتشائم وربي مفرحي ,, كيف لا أصلي وربي يساندني ,, كيف أعصي وربي يراني ,, كيف اكذب وربي يسمعني ,, كيف اخاصم وربي نهاني ,, كيف اتكاسل وربي يكافئني ,, أحبك ياربي فأنت معيني .....[/align]

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

لا اله الا الله عدد ما كان وما يكون وعدد الحركات والسكون
استغفرك اللهم واتوب اليك

----------


## نبض

[ALIGN=CENTER][TABLE1="width:95%;background-color:blue;"][CELL="filter:;"][ALIGN=center]سبحانك اللهم وبحمدك سبحان الله[/ALIGN][/CELL][/TABLE1][/ALIGN]

----------


## هدوء عاصف

[align=center]*****يٱرُب ٺچمعنى ٱنٱ *****

*****ۈٍٱحبٱبي في ٱعٱڵي *****


[**** چنٱنڪ***** ]


********[/align]

----------


## ملكة الاحساس

دعاء يوم الجمعة  

بِسْمِ  اللّهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ 

الحَمْدُ للّهِ ِ الأَوَّلِ قَبْلَ الإنْشاءِ وَالاِحْيأِ وَالاخِرِ بَعْدَ فَنأِ الاَشْيأِ، العَلِيمِ الَّذِي لايَنْسى مَنْ ذَكَرَهُ وَلا يَنْقُصُ مَنْ شَكَرَهُ وَلايَخِيبُ مَنْ دَعاهُ وَلايَقْطَعُ رَجأَ مَنْ رَجاهُ. اللّهُمَّ إِنِّي اُشْهِدُكَ وَكَفى بِكَ شَهِيداً، وَاُشْهِدُ جَمِيعَ مَلائِكَتِكَ وَسُكَّانَ سَماواتِكَ وَحَمَلَةَ عَرْشِكَ، وَمَنْ بَعَثْتَ مِنْ أَنْبِيائِكَ وَرُسُلِكَ، وَأَنْشَأتَ مِنْ أَصْنافِ خَلْقِكَ، أَنِّي أَشْهَدُ أَنَّكَ أَنْتَ اللّهُ لا إِلهَ إِلا  أَنْتَ وَحْدَكَ لا شَرِيكَ لَكَ وَلا عَدِيلَ وَلا خُلْفَ لِقَوْلِكَ وَلا تَبْدِيلَ، وَأَنَّ مُحَمَّدا صَلَّى اللّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَاَّلِهِ عَبْدُكَ وَرَسُولُكَ أَدّى ما حَمَّلْتَهُ إِلى العِبادِ وَجاهَدَ فِي اللّهِ عَزَّ وَجلَّ حَقَّ الجِهادِ، وَأَنَّهُ بَشَّرَ بِما هُوَ حَقٌ مِنَ الثَّوابِ، وَأَنْذَرَ بِما هُوَ صِدْقٌ مِنَ العِقابِ. اللّهُمَّ ثَبِّتْنِي عَلى دِينِكَ ما أَحْيَيْتَنِي، وَلا تُزِغْ قَلْبِي بَعْدَ إِذْ هَدَيْتَنِي، وَهَبْ لِي مِنْ لَدُنْكَ رَحْمَةً إِنَّكَ أَنْتَ الوَهّابُ. صَلِّ عَلى مُحَمَّدٍ وَعَلى اَّل مُحَمَّدٍ، وَاجْعَلْنِي مِنْ أَتْباعِهِ وَشِيعَتِهِ، وَاحْشُرْنِي فِي زُمْرَتِهِ، وَوَفِّقْنِي لأَداءِ فَرْضِ الجُمُعاتِ وَما أَوْجَبْتَ عَلَيَّ فِيها مِنْ الطّاعاتِ وَقَسَمْتَ لأهْلِها مِنَ العَطاءِ فِي يَوْمِ الجَزاءِ. إِنَّكَ أَنْت‌َ العَزِيزُ الحَكِيمُ.

----------


## هدوء عاصف

[align=center]

نيران قلبي في اشتعال
من خوف ربي ذي الجلال 
فارحم وسامح يا كريم
واغفر ذنوبا كالجبال ...........

يااااااااااا رب 

 [/align]

----------


## هدوء عاصف

[align=center] 

الله يجيرنا من نار جهنم .. 
هلأ في كونديشينات بس يوم القيامة الله يسترنا ويرأف فينا ..[/align]

----------


## ملكة الاحساس

~ همسة رمضانية ~

كلّما حاولتُ أن أخطّ شيئاً من رحيق الأحاسيس والمشاعر هنا
تخونني الكلمات..!

فقد يصعبُ وصفُ المشاعر أحياناً ببضع كلماتٍ نرسمها لتزيين لوحاتنا
لكنّها محاولاتٌ نحفّزُ من خلالها الروح لتبوحَ بأسرار هذه الليالي والأيام النوارنية

فكم من لحظةٍ مررنا بها كانت حافزاً ومشجّعاً وداعماً للاستمرار..
نعم الاستمرار
ذلكَ الدليل المهمّ على الإخلاص

وهل كان في الصيام أهمُّ من الإخلاص وأوضح..؟!
فكلّ العبادات تسجّل الملائكة أجرها إلا الصيام
واستشعارُ تلكَ الخصوصية لأيام هذا الشهر تروي ظمأ القلوب
فالعمل هذه المرة جزاؤه مختلف
واليقين هنا أعلى وأسمى
~

هلّا استشعرنا هذه القيمة في هذا الشهر..؟
ستكونُ النتيجة رائعةً جِدُّ رائعة

نسأل الله القَبول
وأن يكتبنا من أهل الصيام والقيام ومن أهل القرآن
اللهم آمين
بوركتم

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

فعلا رمضان يهذب النفوس  قادر على ان يعلمنا الصبر بكل انواعه

----------


## هدوء عاصف

[align=center]" وأما من خاف مقام ربّهِ ونهى النفس عن الهوى*فانّ الجنّة هي المأوى "


أفطر عندكم الصائمون .. وأكل طعامكم الأبرار .. وصلّت عليكم الملائكة

تقبل الله طاعاتكم  :Smile: [/align]

----------


## ملكة الاحساس

اللهم اجعل صلاتنا فيه راحة لنا ، وقراءة القرآن ربيع قلوبنا الدائم ..
ارحمنا فيه يا مولانا ، واغفر لنا خطايانا ، وأعتق رقابنا من نارك .

----------


## ورده السعاده

اللهم اعنا على طاعتك.......وتقبلمنا امين يا رب
 :SnipeR (37):

----------


## هدوء عاصف

[align=center]أُحبُّ الموتَ اشتياقاً إلى ربي ** وأُحبُّ الفقر تواضُعاً لربي ** وأُحبُّ المرضَ تكفيراً لخطيئتي 


أُحبُّكَ ربي[/align]

----------


## هدوء عاصف

[align=center]

ياربي صلى وسلم عليه 



بقلبى أنت يارسـول الله 





يارب أجمعنى بالحبيب وطبيب القلوب 
صلى الله عليه وسلم 


 :Eh S(2): [/align]

----------


## بياض الثلج

يالله تقبل منا صيامنا وقيامنا في رمضان واغفر لنا يا غفور يا رحيم 

يارب ثبت قلبي على حبك وحب من يحبك

----------


## ملكة الاحساس

اغنني اللهمّ بفضلكَ عمّن سواك 

يومٌ اولٌ ينقضي .. أحتاجُ لنفضِ الغُبارِ عن قلبي ~

----------


## ملكة الاحساس

يارب 


اهل غزة يا رب ..

كن معهم يارب ...

يارب أرنا عجائب قدرتك في أعدائك الصهاينة يارب 

يارب زلزل الارض تحت اقدامهم يارب

يارب استجب يارب استجب يارب استجب

----------


## هدوء عاصف

[align=center]أول مرة بجوع وبعطش هالقَـد !

تقبّل اللهُ طاعاتكم[/align]

----------


## هدوء عاصف

[align=center]الحمدلله ذهب الظمأ وابتلت العروق ..


مسائكم سعيد [/align]

----------


## هدوء عاصف

[align=center]بعد التراويح هاجت بنا ذكراكَ يا حبينا[/align]

----------


## هدوء عاصف

[align=center]

اللهم لك الحمد كما ينبغي لجلال وجهك ولعظيم سلطانك...


سبحان من جعل ابراهيم عليه السلام يقول..اللهم اجعل افئدة من الناس تهوي اليهم.......

يارب سهل يارب. 

الحمدلله.[/align]

----------


## ملكة الاحساس

اَللّهُمَّ لاتُؤاخِذْني فيهِ بالْعَثَراتِ ، وَ اَقِلْني فيهِ مِنَ الْخَطايا وَ الْهَفَواتِ ، وَ لا تَجْعَلْني فيهِ غَرَضاً لِلْبَلايا وَ الأفاتِ بِعزَّتِكَ ياعِزَّ المُسْلمينَ .

----------


## هدوء عاصف

[align=center]مطوّل السحور ؟  :Hah: [/align]

----------


## هدوء عاصف

[align=center]"اللهم نبّهني فيه لبركات اسحاره ، ونوّر قلبي بضياء انواره ، وخذ بكل اعضائي الى اتّباع اثاره بنورك يا منوّر قلوب العارفين"[/align]

----------


## ملكة الاحساس

أللّهُمَّ وَفِّرْ حَظِّي فيهِ مِنَ النَّوافِلِ ، وَ أكْرِمني فيهِ بِإحضارِ المَسائِلِ ، وَ قَرِّبْ فيهِ وَسيلَتي إليكَ مِنْ بَيْنِ الوَسائِلِ ، يا مَن لا يَشْغَلُهُ إلحاحُ المُلِحِّينَ .

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

اللهم ارزقني فيه الذهن والتنبيه
وباعدني فيه عن السفااهه والتمويه
واجعل لي نصيبا من كل خير فيه
بجودك وكرمك يا اجود الاجودين

----------


## هدوء عاصف

[align=center]اَللّهُمَّ اجْعَل لي فيهِ نَصيباً مِن رَحمَتِكَ الواسِعَةِ ، وَ اهْدِني فيهِ لِبَراهينِكَ السّاطِعَةِ ، وَ خُذْ بِناصِيَتي إلى مَرْضاتِكَ الجامِعَةِ ، بِمَحَبَّتِكَ يا اَمَلَ المُشتاقينَ[/align]

----------


## طوق الياسمين

يا رب اني لك صمت  :Bl (33):

----------


## ملكة الاحساس

اَللّهُمَّ طَهِّرْني فيهِ مِنَ الدَّنسِ وَ الْأقْذارِ ، وَ صَبِّرْني فيهِ عَلى كائِناتِ الْأَقدارِ ، وَ وَفِّقْني فيهِ لِلتُّقى وَ صُحْبَةِ الْأبرارِ بِعَوْنِكَ ياقُرَّةَ عَيْن الْمَساكينِ

----------


## هدوء عاصف

[align=center]الحلم سـ يصبح حقيقة
سـ اكون انا هو 
إن شاء الله

دعواتكم ~[/align]

----------


## بياض الثلج

عبدُ احسانك ياربِّ أنا ....عادتي منك جميلٌ وندى 

برحت بي محنتي حتى لقد ...ذاب أحبابي ولي رق العدا

لست للبلوى بكفء انني ...أضعف الخلق وأوهاهم قُوى 

فانتشلني من غيابات الاسى ....يا غَياثي كلما خطبُ طغى

أيها المُرسلُ فينا رحمةً............وشفيعاً وضياءً وهدى 

قد دعوتُ الله أن ينجدني ......وهو رحمانٌ يلبي من دعا 

فأعني برجاءٍ صالحٍ ..........يدفع الكرب ويستدعي الرضا 

**********


يارب هذا فؤادي بين يديك ....فضع فيه التقى وضع الاخلاص يا باري

واجعل نصيبي من الدنيا وزخرفها ........حبي لذاتك واصرفني عن النارِ 

************

غفرانك اللهم كم نعمة ...عن شكرها عجزي شفيعي لديك

هيهات أحصي ورسول الهدى ...يقول ( لا أحصي ثناء عليك ) 

أوجدتني من عدمٍ مبصراً....آيات مُلكٍ ساجد في يديك 

آمن قلبي بك من مبدعٍ ....وحنت الروح اشتياقاً اليك
***********

يا من له النعماء ليس يعوزها .....الا الرضاء بها وشكر المنعم 

ماذا أعدد من سماحك والندى ....أعظم بفضلك يا مليك وأكرم 

فاغفر لعبدك عجزه وقصوره ......عن شكر ما أسديت واصفح وارحم

----------


## هدوء عاصف

[align=center]

قارب الشهر على الانتهاء ، 
اللهم اجعلنا من عتقاء شهر رمضـان[/align]

----------


## بياض الثلج

ذهب الظمأ وابتلت العروووق وثبت الأجر ان شاء الله

----------


## هدوء عاصف

[align=center]وها انت تقترب من الرحيل يا رمضان

أتشفع لي؟  :Eh S(2): [/align]

----------


## هدوء عاصف

[align=center]آخر تراويح في هذا الشهر قد انقضت 

لا أدري أصمنا وصلينا وذكرنا الرحمن بقلب مؤمن ؟

يـــا رب تقبل منا اجمعين صالح الأعمال .. واغفر لنا واستر علينا زلاتنا وهفواتنا في هذا الشهر المبارك

وأعنا يا رحمن على إتمام صيام ستة أيام من شوال[/align]

----------


## هدوء عاصف

[align=center]يا ربنا هل عفوت عنا ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


تبقى من رمضان اقل من ساعة  :Eh S(2): [/align]

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

اللهم اغفر لنا يا الله وارحمنا بعفوك عنا وقنا عذاب النار
وتقبل منا صيامنا يا ارحم الراحمين

----------


## هدوء عاصف

[align=center]وداعا رمضان [/align]

----------

